# Anderson, SC 6 yr old WGSD O/S



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

This is a 6 year old that was turned in to the shelterbecause the owners got a divorce and here she is. Devastated, she is holding her own! Come see her today!!

Anderson County Animal Shelter
615 Highway 28 Bypass
Anderson, SC 29624
Phone: 864-260-4151

Email: [email protected]


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Poor girl! Are we looking at a possible thyroid condition?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump, my sweet!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

What happened to this girl?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bumo


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I must be the typo error queen of the board!
Bump, please!


----------



## mm1569 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bump!


----------

